# Electronic Stethescope



## ILemt (Feb 20, 2009)

So, at the grand age of 23 my hearing is already starting to fail. 
(A recent exam confirmed a lower-mid-range loss of 40% bilat) 
 I went in for a check up, thinking maybe I had an excess of ear wax, after I noticed it was getting hard ( and then harder, and now, dang near impossible) for me to auscultate a patient. (Lung sounds, B/P, belly, didn't matter)

I have currently a low end Littmann acoustic. 

I want to "hear" suggestions for an electronic model, under $500 that will take the engine vibrations, and other abuse of EMS.

Thanks


----------

